# Audi RS5 quattro on fire at Imola



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Very scary and impressive shots, an RS5 quattro on fire at Imola 

http://audi-motorsport-blog.blogspot.nl/2012/08/audi-rs5-quattro-on-fire-in-superstars.html


----------

